# Vacuum Sealer



## Boardtowndawg (Jan 8, 2020)

So long story but I ended up with 2 vacuum dealers after Christmas.  I have the Foodsaver FM2000 and the Koios VS2233.  Any recommendations on which to keep and which to return?  Pros and cons of either?


----------



## S-met (Jan 8, 2020)

Cash back vs store credit for either? Have any disposable income? 

I've been eyeing the Vacmaster pro 350 ($297) and 380 ($378). Draw to the 380 is a 16" wide bag capacity if I wanted to do any packer cuts. Not sure if it's worth the extra $100+ to everyone though.

Yes expensive either route, but buy once cry once or something.


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Jan 8, 2020)

S-met said:


> Cash back vs store credit for either? Have any disposable income?
> 
> I've been eyeing the Vacmaster pro 350 ($297) and 380 ($378). Draw to the 380 is a 16" wide bag capacity if I wanted to do any packer cuts. Not sure if it's worth the extra $100+ to everyone though.
> 
> Yes expensive either route, but buy once cry once or something.



cash back they were both online sales.  I don’t really have any money that I want to put towards them at the moment for a more expensive unit.


----------



## S-met (Jan 8, 2020)

I do like my foodsaver but its an older discontinued model (maybe v3800?). I've heard they've gone downhill since but can't confirm. When it dies, I'll probably upgrade to one of the overpriced ones i mentioned earlier. 

I'm not familiar with the other brand other than Amazon reviews - which I don't really trust as authentic.


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2020)

How much are you going to use it? A dozen or seals on a weekend. Or processing 100 pounds of game at a rip?  If it is light use then I would go with the foodsaver simply because they are a well known name. And they really aren't a bad unit for light use.
I had mine for over 20 years. And it has been a good sealer. It was just time for me to move forward since my needs changed.
Do you have a immediate need for a vacuum sealer? Can you return them both. And save for a better unit if it is what you really need?


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Jan 9, 2020)

Steve H said:


> How much are you going to use it? A dozen or seals on a weekend. Or processing 100 pounds of game at a rip?  If it is light use then I would go with the foodsaver simply because they are a well known name. And they really aren't a bad unit for light use.
> I had mine for over 20 years. And it has been a good sealer. It was just time for me to move forward since my needs changed.
> Do you have a immediate need for a vacuum sealer? Can you return them both. And save for a better unit if it is what you really need?


I’m not going to be using every single weekend. Just kind of here and there type stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2020)

Boardtowndawg said:


> I’m not going to be using every single weekend. Just kind of here and there type stuff.



Then I would keep the Foodsaver. And return the other. And use that $$ to stock up on bags for it.
Or, if you can wait. Return them both. And stockpile some $$. And get a better one when able.


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 12, 2020)

S-met said:


> Cash back vs store credit for either? Have any disposable income?
> 
> I've been eyeing the Vacmaster pro 350 ($297) and 380 ($378). Draw to the 380 is a 16" wide bag capacity if I wanted to do any packer cuts. Not sure if it's worth the extra $100+ to everyone though.
> 
> Yes expensive either route, but buy once cry once or something.


I have the 350 and I have saved whole deer shoulders for grilling and roasting. I just slide them lengthwise in an 11" bag and cut it from the roll longer.


----------

